# Poll re New safety rules and reducing race enteries woldwide races.



## piclarke (Nov 19, 2001)

Conducting this poll to see what would it take to get increasing entries re major yacht races all areas world wide.

For those don't know the new VPP handicap system

Can be located at my web page

http://homepages.ihug.co.nz/~philclarke/crew.htm

Heading : : : *OFF INTEREST.*

16th hyper link line.


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

Many major races around here use the IRC, in which I see no point. It is expensive, difficult to administer, unresponsive to owners and no more accurate than PHRF, despite doling out ratings to the hundreths place to make people think it is super-precise. (Part of the effort to stop people from questioning their rating.) If you can show how your "new" VPP system is better than IRC, I am ready to be convinced. It would also be nice if required safety gear was available for entrants to rent for the event. We would need a liferaft, for example.


----------



## piclarke (Nov 19, 2001)

Thanks. 

It would appear from your reply you haven't raced your vessel on these distance races to date otherwise you would have a life raft. Yes making safety equipment for hire age is considered. The idea on providing cash prizes was to compensate the participants entry expenses.

Have you read the New ORC VPP handicap rating system as per my posting. Not only does it give weight allowances for all additional safety equipment weight but also crew weight. Fairer than the IRC and PHRF handicap rating systems. Gives also the old displacement hulls designs a fairer handicap as well, as the designs theoretical hull speed on all points on sailing is facted with the computer calculations to determine the handicap rating amongst other considerations, the wind on race date. Theoretically - Heavy boat light winds larger handicap for light air races.



Take a read.:hammer


----------

